# Wanted info on this unknown Chainless bicycle ,information found CCM



## Rick Wolfe (May 28, 2019)

Wanted,any information on this unknown shaft drive bicycle.Have owned serveral chainless bicycles but not this type.Missing gear cover and hub internals .Any help identifying this cycle would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 28, 2019)

Please post closeup photos of the steering tube, under saddle area and pedals.
That may help identifying the model....


----------



## Rick Wolfe (May 28, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Please post closeup photos of the steering tube, under saddle area and pedals.
> That may help identifying the model....



Here is image of the head and serial # below seat


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 28, 2019)

Whoopsie!
No attachments....


----------



## Rambler (May 29, 2019)

@Rick Wolfe 
You have an interesting chainless bicycle there, unlike any I have seen before regarding mechanical design. I suspect that it may be European in origin because the drive system bears some resemblance to Humber and Quadrant chainless bicycles in so much as the front gear cover can be completely removed exposing the entire front sprocket for service and there is no removable rear wheel support. These features are more common with European chainless bikes and are similar to your chainless bicycle. Most American produced chainless bikes I have seen are slightly different in mechanical design. That is not to say officially that your chainless is for sure European, maybe it is a Canadian manufacturer since you are in Canada or maybe an American manufacturer but unlike any I have seen before. If European, possibly you should try posting on NVCC (for Veteran Cycles) group <https://www.facebook.com/groups/518253051619333/> where most of the European collectors hang out. They may be able to identify it for you.
Tyson


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2019)

Badge might be a Waverly.


----------



## Rick Wolfe (May 29, 2019)

Hi Tyson , yes I looked into European designs and there is no simularities as of yet .Been a wheelmen for good number of yrs. and have been collecting for over 40 yrs. Will post on Ian's sight with the NVCC . It also has American pedals and Kelly adjustable bars.Its being shipped so other details will come about once I am able to review it better.Thanks for your insight and reply.


----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe, Rick.
I bought some 1913 Excelsior 4C parts from you several years ago.
Still haven’t done much with the project, but your help was invaluable in helping me get it a bit closer.
You put me in touch with Tom Wilcock, which was a tremendous help as well.
So, I just wanted to reach out and say, thanks again, and good luck on your information quest.
That is an interesting Chainless for sure.

Marty


----------



## Rick Wolfe (May 29, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Welcome to the Cabe, Rick.
> I bought some 1913 Excelsior 4C parts from you several years ago.
> Still haven’t done much with the project, but your help was invaluable in helping me get it a bit closer.
> You put me in touch with Tom Wilcock, which was a tremendous help as well.
> ...



Hi Mary, thanks ,always willing to help in our quest to bring these relics back.It's up to us all to help each other in this quest.Will you be at any AMCA meets


----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2019)

Not sure about the upcoming meets.
I went out to the So, Cal chapter road run in Anza Borrego Desert State Park.
That’s always a fun one to attend.


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow,took a little over a week,but it has been I'd , my chainless is a 1900 CCM Dominion ,addressed all its problems and had the missing head badge. The imprint of the old paint mated like it was never removed. Thanks to all who helped !


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2019)

I had to do a headstand to read it tho


----------



## David Brown (Jul 1, 2019)

To Make Ricks day I have repro covers for this bike  that I made some years ago. Have had 2 of these Canadian chainless bikes. A Massey Harris and Cleveland .Frame are the same just different fork and pedals and bars made by CCM


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 3, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I had to do a headstand to read it tho
> View attachment 1022647



At first I thought it was Russian!


----------

